# Bee-R R33 GT-R, track spec



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Some snaps


































I think you all know where to find the rest by now


----------



## MattPayne (Apr 11, 2002)

i see there is no shortage of wax over there!!!  its hard to make out the colour with all the reflections!!!  I do like ths Stack Dash and the strut brace... 

its been a little while since ive looked, i should really have your blog as my homepage!!! some great photos and articles...


----------



## GTR-Zilla (May 17, 2005)

isnt that the same one thats for sale at 22k at gt cars?


----------



## MattPayne (Apr 11, 2002)

3rd pic down... the corner of the bumper....


Dino... i can see you!!!


----------



## Crono (Oct 7, 2005)

Isn't that this car? http://www.pb-z.se/carDetails.php?regNbr=ZAK254

Very nice r33 GT-R


----------



## brooksie (Sep 24, 2003)

that car is just sexual :smokin:


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

One of the toughest cars I have seen, pure sex on wheels :smokin:

PLEASE make one picture as a wallpaper.............


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Dino - your photography seems to get better and better ... those photo's are stunning.

I think the GTROC needs to get you over to the UK to take pictures of our cars !


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Daz said:


> Dino - your photography seems to get better and better ... those photo's are stunning.
> 
> I think the GTROC needs to get you over to the UK to take pictures of our cars !



It would be a pleasure. All expenses paid of course?


----------



## Richie (Oct 18, 2001)

Great stuff again Dino!!


----------



## Trojansport (Jan 5, 2006)

Shame who recently bought it!!!


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Trojansport said:


> Shame who recently bought it!!!


indeed


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

. . . nice car gone in the wrong arms. by the way Dino, is that location in Chiba? I like the industrial areas in Japan very much for photoshooting . . .you should come to Nagoya once and we should do a shooting at the harbour, there are some nice beasts over here too.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Take a good look at the pictures folks, probably one of the last times the car will be in one piece............I can`t believe that car was sold to the current owner, they should vet people when selling certain cars!


----------



## deef (Aug 4, 2005)

? who bought this creation ?


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

gtrlux said:


> . . . nice car gone in the wrong arms. by the way Dino, is that location in Chiba? I like the industrial areas in Japan very much for photoshooting . . .you should come to Nagoya once and we should do a shooting at the harbour, there are some nice beasts over here too.


Yes it's in Chiba. Seems there are only industrial locations around the bay area, can be nice but get a bit repetitive after a while. I've done a few shoots in Nagoya but never on the bay. Any nice spots?


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

DCD said:


> Yes it's in Chiba. Seems there are only industrial locations around the bay area, can be nice but get a bit repetitive after a while. I've done a few shoots in Nagoya but never on the bay. Any nice spots?


-as it is not so much big then Chiba-Tokyo area, Aichi is better if you want to get quick to diffrent locations. Nagoya-harbour is nearly same . .if you have seen the yokohama docks,you have seen them all . . . when I will come back to Japan in the next months, I want to shoot some cars in the region of the Gifu-prefecture border (Garage Defend/ Act Produce) . . . Gifu is at 1h from Nagoya and there are many nice locations inbetween. (industrial-sites and princess Mononoke -forests )

I will post some pics of the region tonight maybe.


----------



## koopa (Aug 18, 2005)

i used to really like that car ....now i just want to kick it

bee right back AAARRRRGGHHHH!!!!


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

I think Top Secret sell their demo cars only to customers who represent their state of mind and their relation to tuning and the culture of the car...just to keep their good status as THE recommended tuner.
But some others just sell cars for money...


----------



## Bobbejaan (Jan 18, 2006)

is the dude gonna crash it  

or take it apart ?


----------



## dinges (May 21, 2004)

I presume this offolly caracter says he has it?
But does he really?


----------



## ISJ (Mar 11, 2005)

Well he does seem to own it, although i still have some doubts.

He can now be found residing on skylineowners.com !


----------



## koopa (Aug 18, 2005)

gobbing off no doubt


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

koopa said:


> gobbing off no doubt


Being a spamming idiot as well. I had to laugh, he is trying to sell a wrote off (he did it) R33GTST "lost the back end, f*** all I could do about it" and he reckons he has been asked to "race" the Bee-R at a track day soon.

I`ll give him 1 lap before it`s scrap..........


----------

